# completed stick bait



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

completed first stikbait for G/T.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good Lord ! You ain't messing around are you?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome paint job! What type of wood? Eyehooks? Details please......gb


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

galvbay said:


> Awesome paint job! What type of wood? Eyehooks? Details please......gb


alder wood , easy to turn light with hardnes comparable to white cedar or cypress. thru wired with .062 stainless with 300 lb. belly swivel. dicroic glass eyes made by the wife.
Will rig with 300lb. split rings to owner 4x trebles. wire and nose grommet from http://www.saltybugger.com paint is dark metalic blue over silver.

Turning is the easy part!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lawdy !!!!! Down here we EAT fish the size of that lure..

Doggone nice lookin' lure, though..Congrats on fine work..


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Fathom! You knwo your gonna have to post a pic of that bad dog hanging out of a GT's mouth right?


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

small gt on stickbait


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome F.T.!!!!!
Ain't it a rush when you nail them on something you made?
Great job and thanks for the pic. !


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

And it all comes together ! Well done !


----------

